# 1st show of the season!!!! :D



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i'm so excited.. my first show is next sunday! its a hunter show. I think i'll be in about 4 classes and i am not going with Cricket because she isnt jumping  but i am going with a great hunter at our barn!! It's my first rated show and i'm so excited  But i'm not expecting anything i just wanna go and have a great experience  !!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Good luck, and have fun!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome!! What show is it? I'm headed to a rated show next week as well, but we aren't leaving until Monday since it's in my hometown.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

......


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thanks guys! Its just a show that is at a nearby farm, they have like 5 or 6 shows per show season i believe


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

whoa and sorry about that .... post.. i don't know how to delete posts and im not sure what happened lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

good luck and make sure you get pictures!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thanks, i'll try!


----------

